#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

1    ,   . .        ,  ,  .  ,   ,   ,   .    .       .

--------------------
: 
:  
,   .
          -.     ,      ,      ,         ,      , , .   ,        ,     ,         .         .  ,        .     ?           ?       -   ?      ?          .

  ,   ,     , .

PS  ,        .  ,        .    ,                 .

--------------------
:  
: 
   !   !    !

--------------------
: 
:  
,   .
   ,     ""?

--------------------
:  
: 
  , .       !

--------------------
: 
:  
,   .
       -  .      .     ,        "".      -   ,      -   (     ),       ""

--------------------
:  
: 
, ,  !   ,       ""  .

--------------------
: 
:  
,   .
  .    ,          ,     . ..   ""  (  "",  Ctrl+V) ,     ""     (Ctrl+C).

--------------------
:  
: 
  , .     .  .  . .

--------------------
: 
:  
,   .
  . ,   ,                    ""      .           : "  , .      .  .  . ."

--------------------
:  
: 
!!!!

----------


## sveetna

.

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> .


...

----------


## sveetna

.

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> .


   .  :
http://fuj.ru -    :Smilie: 
   - http://www.livejournal.com/users/goblin_gaga/
 :Smilie:

----------


## sveetna

. ,     . ,     ,    . 
     .  .

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> . ,     . ,     ,    . 
>      .  .


   .     ,   !

----------


## Atania

,

----------

> ,


 ,    .

----------


## Atania

!  : ,  
      (!)

----------


## sveetna

-,  . .

----------


## Atania

*sveetna*,        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

